# How to Install a Water Line to a Refrigerator With No sink



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

What is the water line to the washer made of? I recently connected my new frig to a copper water line running to a laundry sink on the wall behind the frig. A self piercing tap was used to make the connection.


----------



## yerac2003 (May 6, 2009)

the pipe is a copper one. in further inspecting the previous line that the previous owners cut, they had it running through the utility room and straight through that wall into the closet where the water heater is placed. that is the place that the copper line (1/4") ends. this is a real mystery. the reason i asked about the washer line is because we can cut back the copper water line that ends in the water heater closet and re-route it into the utility room where lays the only horizontal cold water source. is a self-piercing tap for making the connection the kind which does not require to one to sweat the pipes? being female i have learned to do several things on my own around the house. i really would like to bring this project to fruition without having to call in the pros who will more than likely charge an arm and a leg. the fridge which broke and led me to buying the whirlpool with the water dispenser and ice maker cost me $75 just for the service repairman to tell me what it "could be" and then proceeded to try to sell me a fridge which was about 20% over the retail cost if purchased at Lowes or Best Buy and such. thanks again for any input.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

A self piercing water connection is a clamp with a very small "needle" that pierces the line. No sweating involved. The problem I have with these is that the small hole allows for easy clogging if your water is high in minerals.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

*SP Tap*



fast1 said:


> what is a self piercing tap?


Here is a link to an example with implementation and usage description - mine came from Home Depot
http://www.waterfiltersonline.com/detail.asp?product_id=Self_Tap_Valve


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

you keep saying you NEED a horizontal pipe to access. A vertical is JUST as good,,if that was a concern!!


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

most of the box stores sell a kit for the install .Everything included in the kit


----------

